# Planet Earth (1974) TV



## redthunder64 (Jul 12, 2002)

*I can't remember the movie title!!!*

I've been trying to remember the name of the movie I saw when I was a kid.  Women ruled and men were called "Dinks".  The women fed the men gruel, and the men were serventile.  Star Trek had a similar episode.  This is driving me crazy, trying to remember.  Can anyone help me??:alienooh:


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2002)

Sorry, no idea but I'll keep trying, I thought I had seen just about everything. I did a quick google search with that infomation but nothing came up, can you remember more?


----------



## redthunder64 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Thank you very much for trying*

I can't really remember much, except that it came out in the early to mid '70s.  It was sort of like a Buck Rogers plot, but when the guy was revived, he had to go to a place, where the women controlled everything.  I was just a little thing when it came out.  The one thing that stood out in the movie was how the men were called "Dinks" for me.  I remember asking my mom 1000 questions after we got home from the theater.


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2002)

It wasn't "SpaceBalls" then, we have a forum for that Mel Brooks spoof film and it had 'Dinks' in it, but it doesn't fit your story premise.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 13, 2002)

This is really stumping me too!

Any further info might be helpful... But I know how hazy these kind of memories can be 


.........

Just as I was writing this post, I think I came up with something:

"A man awakens from suspended animation and finds himself in the 22nd century, where he finds that women rule the world and that men are slaves called Dinks. He is captured and sold as a slave, but escapes and hooks up with a male rebel movement

IMDB ENTRY --->  http://us.imdb.com/Title?0072000

The movie is called *Planet Earth* and is from 1974

This has gotta be it?


ps Majel Barrett is in it!  And the lead character's name is "Dylan Hunt"!


----------



## Dave (Jul 13, 2002)

You beat me!!!

http://home.att.net/~paxteam21/PE/pe.html

Same film different webpage.

and Diane Muldaur was in it too!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 13, 2002)

*Methods?*

How did you find it?  I tried various combinations of relevant words in search engines like "dinks matriarchy movie", but no joy.

Eventually I just went to imdb and stuck in a search for a character called Dink, and checked out which titles fit the bill.


----------



## Dave (Jul 13, 2002)

Imdb would only give me 'SpaceBalls'

I tried Google with 'men women dink control' and that was the third match.

This was a Gene Roddenberry show, but I don't think I've ever heard of it before.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 13, 2002)

Nope me either.  But then, a lot passes me by 

Just need redthunder to come back and tell us that he/she has finally stopped tearing their hair out over the name!


----------



## redthunder64 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Oh My God, you all are awesome!!!*

Thank you all so very much.  Wow, this has only been driving me crazy for a little over a year.  Woo hoo, I owe ya one.  Now I gotta show my dink where he's supposed to be standing  LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 13, 2002)

Anytime!  
But you can show your gratitude by posting lots more in the films forums, if you like! 

Any more stumpers for us?

This could turn into an interesting competition....


----------



## Dave (Jul 13, 2002)

So why did you like this so much?

It was a made-for-TV movie and probably meant to have become a series if it was popular, but it never happened.


----------



## redthunder64 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ya know, I honestly can't answer that until I see it again.  I guess, being a young female in a house where my mother had the strongest will, and my father made all the rules, it was just very appealing to think of turning the tables.  Who knew my mom would wind up as head of security at the State Bar of California?  When I was a kid, this was a totally different world.  Kids and women pretty much existed in the background.  My mom raised me to be angry about that, and encouraged me to fight it.  This movie seemed to give the message that it didn't matter who made the rules, man or woman, we are all capable of taking the same strides, as well as making the same errors.  

Since then, my father has passed on, and the women reside in the foreground.  But I will always remember the days when equality was a dream.  I guess that's why I have always loved Star Trek, it always offered hope for a better way of life.


----------



## Status (Apr 18, 2004)

There were a few series in the US called 'Genesis II'. It was modeled after 'Planet Earth'. The only difference was a few of the actors/actresses, but it had the same characters.

It was essentially the continuation of the film (didn't realize it was a made for TV though). I have them all recorded on VHS that I got to see.


----------



## Starbeast (May 16, 2011)

I still like this classic sci-fi created by Gene Roddenberry​


----------

